
Apple launches app development curriculum for HS and community college students - protomyth
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2017/05/apple-launches-app-development-curriculum-for-high-school-community-college-students/
======
plg
Which of these iBooks books constitute this curriculum? All of them? It's a
bit confusing what to use and where to start.

~~~
perryprog
From the article: [https://itunes.com/ecc/](https://itunes.com/ecc/)

If you are talking about the curriculum,

> Starting this fall, six community college systems serving nearly 500,000
> students across the country will be among the first to offer the innovative
> curriculum. At many campuses, local businesses will also offer students
> mentoring and internships.

